# Is this , or is this not aikido?



## kuntawguro (Oct 24, 2008)

If it is, maybe you can  refer the Aikido vids for a response video.






 If you have these moves on video- how about pointing out the truth by posting them as responses


----------



## Manny (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I'ma TKD practicioner and also did some (very little Aikido) for me the video you show is nothing but SD based in a mix of Karate and Aikido or some of HapKiDo SD.

It's dificult to say, but I mean all MA has some comon rooth that's why some moves are alike in more than three or four MA.

Manny


----------



## charyuop (Oct 27, 2008)

Mind I am not that great expert of judging Aikido...but this to me doesn't really look like it.
I understand the techniques are broke down for demostration, but I don't think I can recognize any harmony in those movement, on the contrary it seems to me that every movement tends to block the energy of the opponent. Moreover in a couple of them it seems that the arms abandon in a clumsy way the center of the thrower going spread on the sides (but the video might be misleading).

Anyway I let the expert give a more appropriate opinion.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Simply put, no, it's not aikido.  The video is identified as being kuntao in the title.  There are some movements that looks similar to some aikido throws but you'll find that, for the most part, a throw is a throw regardless of your style.  It's just going to depend on the particular style for the details of the throw.  As for the rest of the techniques going on in the video I can see elements of kenpo and judo and so on but, no, it certainly isn't aikido.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Simply put, no, it's not aikido. The video is identified as being kuntao in the title. There are some movements that looks similar to some aikido throws but you'll find that, for the most part, a throw is a throw regardless of your style. It's just going to depend on the particular style for the details of the throw. As for the rest of the techniques going on in the video I can see elements of kenpo and judo and so on but, no, it certainly isn't aikido.


 
What he said.

I'm not an Aikido person but based on the video where it IDs itself as Kuntaw and a Philippine Martial Art that would say it is not Aikido and from what little I know of Aikido by looking at that video, again I don't think it is Aikido.

But the bottom-line here is if theletch1 says it is not I am inclined to believe him


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that it isn't necessarily Aikido.  Some of those throws can be found in other arts, like the first one looks similar to what I learned in my TKD class.


----------



## Jose Garrido (Oct 27, 2008)

I will simply repeat what has been previously stated. This is NOT AIKIDO. And I will go even further and state that it is not a japanese based AIKI art.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2008)

I would have to agree with the last four posters above me ... that ain't it. :uhyeah: First thought I had watching the first throw was that it looked like Judo. Then saw elements of Hapkido and others.  
This here is Aikido mate. 
[yt]aicHsMC6rxM[/yt]


----------



## Brian King (Oct 28, 2008)

*MA-Caver wrote*


> "This here is Aikido mate."


 
Nice video sir. I enjoyed it.

Thanks
Brian King


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent vid, Caver.  I especially liked his control of uke while doing randori against multiple attackers.  He always made sure to keep the uke he was controlling between himself and the other attacker as a barrier.


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 26, 2008)

the video is being portrayed as FMA but it uses Japanese style  bowing and kai, front stances and doesn't seem to have FMA flavor. It is not the Kuntaw I was taught.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like some elements are present of Aikijitsu to me... but who knows?

I like his technique, as far as I'm concerned thats all that matters.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 4, 2008)

There seem to be no aiki movements whatsoever, but it does closely resmble what I have seen of Hapkido and several japanese jujutsu systems.

I've actually never heard of this style in the video, is it new?


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 4, 2008)

According to my definition, everything is aiki and everything is do.

However, there are many distinctions, many different arts and for it to be the aikido that we all know, i would say that the two principles of irimi and tenkan must be demonstrated very prominently.  Just to do a hip throw, could be judo, could be jujutsu, hapkido, even karate or sanshou. 
For it to do justice to the aikido of Ueshibasensei, it needs to display a more exact copying of the movements and style.  That means, hanmi stance, effective body positioning and great use of irimi and tenkan.  It's not about getting the person down, it's how you do it. 

j


----------



## kuntawguro (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks for the clarification


----------



## kuntawguro (Dec 9, 2008)

Himura Kenshin said:


> There seem to be no aiki movements whatsoever, but it does closely resmble what I have seen of Hapkido and several japanese jujutsu systems.
> 
> I've actually never heard of this style in the video, is it new?


 
 Kuntaw ng Pilipinas is relatively new

Maharlika Kuntaw  was an older system-


----------

